# Profit Through Knowledge Courses



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

wow just rolling thru the threads........WOW HENRY how is it going..no im not gonna bug you...but it is good to see your eyes wonder and read alot.........


The PTK program is worth every minute of time involved. Not to mentionyou get to see new stuff and learn the correct way to do things. Also get to meet your rep and chat with other tile people.

Once again a great company giving back. Henry said he will waive a FEE for you to go. Not to many manufactuers do a free class. Mapei doesnt even do one.

And if the link needs to be posted i will post it. No I dont work for LATICRETE but i feel like part of the family thru and thru.

So this shows that top guys do read the internet and join in.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

So Henry...

When are you guys going to build a plant in my neighborhood?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Opie's the laticrete man... save the $500 and bug him:l


has Opie gone to the PTK in West Palm Beach yet?

it is a good class to take and highly recommend it to you if you like and use Laticrete products ! :thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Ceramictec said:


> has Opie gone to the PTK in West Palm Beach yet?
> 
> 
> I have and will go again. Except in CT at the headquarters. Have you toured a plant yet????
> ...


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dont pass up a PTK anywhere!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Went to the one in Bethany Ct last April and did a plant walk through. Just awesome! 

Great people,great company!:clap::clap:

I had the pleasure meeting Henry when he took time out of his busy day to stop by a jobsite of mine in Boston last summer. He chatted with me and the guys for about 3 hrs and took us all out to dinner afterwards. All we talked about for the next day on the job was how great and a honor it was meeting him and talking about Laticrete! Henry is like a rockstar in our trade!:notworthy:notworthy

Here it is on Henry's blog... http://laticrete.blogspot.com/search?q=panera


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

That is what I have been trying to tell all of you. LATICRETE is worse than a drug its addicting by far. Yes they want to sell products. But they also believe in having fun along the way. Just like you food and Henry stopping by. I bet you try and use their products more and more. If you went to the class and learned one thing the whole trip is worth it alone by far. Knowledge is the key to reinventing yourself in these hard times we all are facing. I can say this I used them some before till I met Henry and my rep. They COMMUNICATE regardless of how small you are to how big you are. Every product sold is making them stay in business even if its a tube of caulk. 

Yeah we all have our favorites for say. And still a lot of great companies out there. He writes a blog how does he have time for that. Who knows but what it does show he cares. Just like the rest of the LATICRETE family. They also have a facebook fan page and keep up to date on that as well. I think laticrete is more than just a huge a company. Its like they adopt you kinda like a mob. Hahaa

Well I am sitting on a job waiting on my plumber. Urgh starting to think he is getting his nails done.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good post Opie!:thumbsup:

I believe in Laticrete as a company and as a great product so much that i have been part of having Laticrete added as a alternate grout spec on prints nationwide for a large National Acct i do work for.Henry can chime in on that if he wants!

You are right Opie...Laticrete is like a drug but i dont want no stinkin rehab! We both bleed BLUE!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I even have blue eyes. LOL.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

#53 Twilight Blue eyes? You got grout in them!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan, Craig......you both suck!!! :laughing:

I understand the Laticrete service. I really do. My problem is I've used Mapei products from the beginning and I know them so well. I even have the most common Mapei material pricing setup in my business software. I rarely have to call Mapei because _*I*_ already know what I need to use. 

You can't say one product line is better than the other. Mapei makes great stuff just as Laticrete does. So that's a wash.

I guess I'm just too nervous about jumping in to a new product line and feeling like a rookie all over again. Don't say it's all the same. It's not. I know mixing a new thinset I'm not used to is different than me mixing up a batch of Kerabond. I know exactly how much water I need to use. I know the exact consistency it needs to be for certain applications. I find comfort in that. When I walk onto a potential job site, I immediately equate the Mapei product I'll need to the conditions I see. I don't know if I can jump out of that comfort zone and would be worried about how long it would take to get back into that feeling by using another company's products. 

But I still find solace in knowing the truly smart guy doesn't rely on just one of anything. Yes, I use Mapei products, mostly. But I also use Laticrete, Ardex and even Bostik on occasion. I like keeping my options open :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm picking up what your putting down Angus! 

When there is no hard spec issued i always chose Laticrete. Like you with Mapei,we all like to use products we are familiar with and trust .

Like yourself,i am nervous about using a new product i am not familiar with. 

My crew has been exposed to other product lines so when we do need to use something other than Laticrete they dont act like it's their first time and the installation goes smooth.

We were all rookies at one time or another!

Angus...Come to the dark side with me and Opie!!:devil:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

We were all rookies at one time or another!

Angus...Come to the dark side with me and Opie!!:devil:[/QUOTE]



HAHA that is funny....sad part is one ya try it ya will never be the same. I loved MAPEI as well. then the shop I was buying from switched to custom and i didnt like it. So i sniffed a bag of 253 gold and trust me i have never been the same sinse.Yes i may do jackass things and take pictures and have fun. but trust me on this if i was to walk into laticrete corporate right now they ALL would know who i am. Besides Henry is the most kewl kat around man.:w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

see craig I have blue eyes it goes with my blood. I know i am too damn sexy for the hat


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I bet the pink HH goes well with your lingerie. :laughing:

Dan, you can't convince me to jump ship because the thinset is better on the blue side. I won't buy that. 

However, it's the customer service that intrigues me. Henry, Jeff and Todd have all been very good to me. 

And don't ever try to sway me away from my urethane grout. Ain't happenin! :no:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

hey man i hear ya. I just really like the warranty program with laticrete. but hey if ya have a empty seat on that ship can i ride:laughing:


----------

